# Any idea if this is safe for bunnies?



## 12354somebunny (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone use this type of air purifier? http://cgi.ebay.com.my/OGAWA-AIR-PU...categoryZ20715QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

I'm wondering whether its safe to be used around rabbits. The air purifier is to be filled with water, with a few drops of aromatherapy oil added into it. I tried to google whether chemicals in aromatherapy oil (specifially, eucalyptus oil) could be harmful to rabbits, but haven't found any good answers so far..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 4, 2008)

Whoo, sorry this went unanswered!

I would think it's safe, but I am not for sure. I know some members use the air purifiers, but not sure about the oils, although, if not close in proxemity, I don't see it to be a problem. Again, I'm not 100% on this.

Anyone?


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 4, 2008)

I would find out if either eucalyptus/lavender is harmful to buns as you would now being put forth this/these extract(s) into their enviroment in microscopic "humid" form and if it would hurt their lungs..


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

What does it mean Air purifyer - is it neccescery with buns? :?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally wouldn't put any oil mist in the air; unless a rabbit needs nebulization why subject him to something that you are unsure of.

and i have hear that ionized (ionic ) air purifiers are not healthy for rabbits.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 4, 2008)

you could call your vet. i'm really not sure if it's ok or not. we use scented candles all the time and those yankee candle scented wax burners and he doesn't seem to mind. i hadn't really thought about whether it was bad for him, we'd always used it around the cats so when we got Jamie i never really thought about it:?


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2008)

Im not sure about Lavendar, but I know for a fact Eucalyptus oils are fine to use around rabbits. Many vets suggest putting this in humidifiers when rabbits have URIs and breathing problems. 

I used a Vicks vaporizer when Max was sick with eucalyptus and vicks vapor rub in the medicine cup and he loved it!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2008)

The chemicals in the scent of candles are not good for us or any animal. In a bird it could be lethal.
I would not use scented anything for any length of time.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2008)

I am not referring to eucalyptus oil or anything else for medicinal purposes (discussed with a ve)
however, recently I l;istened to an author on NPR who discussed the dangers of breathing in everything that we buy like plug ins and fabric softener sheets. 

I am sensitive to this because I had 2 parakeets die from the chemicals emitted when I cleaned the oven. 
Also scented anything is bad for birds and I have a parrot.


----------



## 12354somebunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

A mall is being constructed right next to our apartment.. we keep the windows closed but its still a little dusty and we thought of getting an air purifier (and eucalyptus oil cos it apparently is good for the respiratory system) for ourselves, but of course, we won't do that if it will be harmful to the bunnies.

i've asked my vet, he says its OK (he basically gave me the same response as Haley did :biggrin2: ) but its good to hear the views of RO members. you guys have tons of experience with rabbits and i value all your opinions  thanks!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 5, 2008)

I once worked in an office where we had an air purifier - and it did something to the ozone level too?

I don't know much - but I know it messed with my breathing a lot - I could smell (and feel) the difference when I walked in the room.

When I left there a year later - my health was messed up and while it makes no logical sense that it was due to that (my boss owned the company and smoked in her office - I was her executive assistant and had my own office/reception area) - I still think that the air purifier did not help me at all.

I would have a humidifier or vaporizer - but not an air purifier...

I'll never work someplace that has one either...not long term.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 5, 2008)

We use an air filter/purifier, a HEPA one, nothing like that.... We've never had any problems... could they be unhealthy for buns? 

We've had ours for 6 months or so now, obviously it's not on constantly...

If they are indeed safe, I'd highly suggest one, as they're so great! Steve, my partner suffers really bad with hayfever, so the hay is a problem, and he's been so much better with it since we got the filter! It's really quiet as well. Wasn't too expensive either, it was about Â£50 delivered, from Ebay, so about $100?


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 5, 2008)

somebunny I have an air purifier almost exactly like that one you posted. I've been using mine for probably around 6 months now with no problems


----------



## Haley (Aug 5, 2008)

I have severe asthma and allergies to hay and dust so I have to have air purifiers/filters in my house with 6 bunnies and lots of hay. I love them and havent noticed them causing any problems with myself or the bunnies. Basil and Max actually seem to love the one in the bedroom bc they sit in front of it most of the day (even preferring it to the fan I also usually have on in the room).

I have heard that the production of ozone from ionic purifiers could potentially cause problems if it were in very high doses, but that the amount produced by most small purifiers isnt anything to be concerned about. I'll definitely look into it a bit more. For now, Im going to continue to use mine. I love them and my allergies are just insane without them helping to filter the air!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 5, 2008)

it's the ionic air purifiers that are problematic not the ones with hepa filters.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 5, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> it's the ionic air purifiers that are problematic not the ones with hepa filters.


Now that I think about it (its been about 5 years) - that sounds right....I didn't remember all the details.


----------

